# Suggestions on a project please?



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Making a stropping wheel 8" in diameter, 1 1/2" wide. Stropping surface is the perimeter rather than the face.
My plan is to "skive" the leather joint to preclude a potential edge catch as the wheel turns (on the lathe) while I'm stropping the blade's edge.
Should I used a rather long and gradual skive and contact cement? Which contact cement would be best?
Thanks in advance.
Bill


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.wkfinetools.com/contrib/hendersonM/sharpDisk/sharpDisk-7.asp

Here ya go, there's a lot of great info on this site.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank you sir. Exactly what I needed. Don't know how I missed that episode 'cauce I have that site in my favs.
Dang! I thought I was being original…...
Bill


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Your welcome Sir. You are an original, don't let anyone tell
you otherwise.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Now I guess that I'm gonna owe ya a birthday cake? 
Thanks for the compliment. I'll pass it on to my bride.
Bill


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Bill, I think it will be tough to skive that leather to where you won't have a bump on your wheel. Have you looked at those8" knife sharpening wheels that you apply compound to? I use those and like em.I bought mine at a gun show but they look like an 8" MDF disc (but they do seem harder/more durable than MDF)


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I made one and there was no problem with skiving the joint so that is was smooth. Used "Barge" contact
cement and it is going strong with about 1 yrs use on it. I use the green buffing compound on it.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I humbly stand corrected. Good work Gus.


----------

